# Get lang/clover working with AMDGPU



## JianTao (Dec 5, 2020)

Hey folks,

Trying to get my server setup for doing some OpenCL tasks, and well, things aren't going super swell.

Per the wiki: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/OpenCL

I installed:
lang/clover, graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod, devel/ocl-icd, devel/clinfo

and dependencies.

I setup kld_list with amdgpu.ko (I am using a vega 11 iGPU for testing) as the wiki prescribes.

I am NOT using xorg but mesa and stuff is installed.


```
% clinfo
Number of platforms                               1
  Platform Name                                   Clover
  Platform Vendor                                 Mesa
  Platform Version                                OpenCL 1.1 Mesa 20.2.0
  Platform Profile                                FULL_PROFILE
  Platform Extensions                             cl_khr_icd
  Platform Extensions function suffix             MESA

  Platform Name                                   Clover
Number of devices                                 0

NULL platform behavior
  clGetPlatformInfo(NULL, CL_PLATFORM_NAME, ...)  Clover
  clGetDeviceIDs(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ALL, ...)   Clover
  clCreateContext(NULL, ...) [default]            No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_DEFAULT)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_CPU)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_GPU)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ACCELERATOR)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_CUSTOM)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ALL)  No devices found in platform

ICD loader properties
  ICD loader Name                                 OpenCL ICD Loader
  ICD loader Vendor                               OCL Icd free software
  ICD loader Version                              2.2.12
  ICD loader Profile                              OpenCL 2.2
        NOTE:   your OpenCL library declares to support OpenCL 2.2,
                but it seems to support up to OpenCL 1.0 only.
        NOTE:   your OpenCL library only supports OpenCL 1.0,
                but some installed platforms support OpenCL 1.1.
                Programs using 1.1 features may crash
                or behave unexpectedly
% kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   72 0xffffffff80200000  227ad00 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff8247c000   3bad38 zfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff82837000     a448 opensolaris.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82b21000     1a20 fdescfs.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82b23000   24f2c4 amdgpu.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff82d73000    75c50 drm.ko
 7    5 0xffffffff82de9000    12d30 linuxkpi.ko
 8    4 0xffffffff82dfc000    13f30 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
 9    2 0xffffffff82e10000      6d0 debugfs.ko
10    1 0xffffffff82e11000     f061 ttm.ko
11    1 0xffffffff82e21000     1490 amdtemp.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82e23000      818 amdsmn.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82e24000    3c490 linux.ko
14    4 0xffffffff82e61000     4b80 linux_common.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82e66000     2698 intpm.ko
16    1 0xffffffff82e69000      b40 smbus.ko
17    1 0xffffffff82e6a000    32a08 pf.ko
18    1 0xffffffff82e9d000    35cb0 linux64.ko
19    1 0xffffffff82ed3000      4f9 pty.ko
20    1 0xffffffff82ed4000     54f8 linprocfs.ko
21    1 0xffffffff82eda000     1f3c linsysfs.ko
22    1 0xffffffff82edc000     87d0 tmpfs.ko
23    1 0xffffffff82ee5000     2940 nullfs.ko

PCICONF OUTPUT:
vgapci0@pci0:7:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x15d81002 chip=0x15d81002 rev=0xc8 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Picasso'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

I could use some help here folks


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 5, 2020)

You will need more up to date gpu drivers to run your picasso gpu.

Currently you have to take FreeBSD-13-CURRENT with graphics/drm-devel-kmod.


----------



## JianTao (Dec 5, 2020)

So not even STABLE? hmm. 

Let me try then with an older GPU installed in a PCIe slot.


----------

